# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Robots in police >  Roborder Project, European Union's Horizon 2020, Europe

## Airicist

roborder.eu

facebook.com/robordereu

twitter.com/roborder_eu

linkedin.com/in/roborder




> ROBORDER aims at developing and demonstrating a fully-functional autonomous border surveillance system with unmanned mobile robots including aerial, water surface, underwater and ground vehicles which will incorporate multimodal sensors as part of an interoperable network. Our intention is to implement a heterogenous robot system and enhance it with detection capabilities for early identification of criminal activities at border and coastal areas along with marine pollution events.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Swarms of drones, piloted by artificial intelligence, may soon patrol Europe’s borders"

by Zach Campbell
May 11, 2019

----------

